# Where to advertise a rental?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've nearly finished our barn conversion & once we move into that, we'll have a 2 bedroom apartment to offer as a holiday & longer term rental.

Can anyone out there advise me on the best places to advertise it please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Owners direct


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/advertise-holiday-home.aspx and your rental is then also listed on Tripadvisor


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

this is a link TM to ones near Coimbra for comparing

Villas in Coimbra, Portugal - TripAdvisor


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yet another warning about licencing holidy rentals* see The Portugal News : Online Issue edition 1265 page 2, correctly registered holiday rental attracts less tax this year still 25% but on 15% instead of 20% of allowed profit, than long term rental taxed at 28%


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

CM & Siobhan

Thanks for that....... we don't have the licence yet but will get it before we advertise, let alone rent it. 

Actually, come to that, we haven't even redecorated it yet but that'll happen after we move into the barn in a few week's time. 

I reckon we're already too late to get the summer bookings so we're not in a rush to get these things done now.


----------

